# eMail-Probleme mit Parallels Confixx/Joomla



## JSM (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hoffe, ich habe hier meine Frage unter der richtigen Rubrik.
Und zwar habe ich bei meinem Bekannten meine Homepage. Dieser ist derzeit nicht erreichbar und ich habe extreme eMail-Probleme. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen - es ist für mich sehr dringend - und ich weiß nicht, wann oder ob mir mein Bekannter noch weiterhelfen kann

Unter Parallels Confixx sind die eMail-Adressen eingerichtet und meine Homepage selbst läuft unter Joomla. Nun bekomme ich seit geraumer Zeit keine eMails mehr rein noch raus, welche über meine Homepage laufen. Ich habe noch eine weitere eMail-Adresse über T-Online. Diese funktioniert problemlos.

*Fehlermeldung hierzu gibt es z.B. folgende:*
****************************************************************************

This is the mail system at host www1.xxx.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<web29p1@www1.xxx.de> (expanded from <info@meine Homepage.de>): can't
    create user output file. Command output: procmail: Error while writing to
    "/var/log/procmail.log" procmail: Quota exceeded while writing
    "/home/web29p1/Maildir/tmp/1398761281.13529_1.www1" procmail: Quota
    exceeded while writing "/var/mail/web29p1"

Final-Recipient: rfc822; web29p1@www1.xxx.de
Original-Recipient: rfc822;info@meine Homepage.de
Action: failed
Status: 5.2.0
Diagnostic-Code: x-unix; procmail: Error while writing to
    "/var/log/procmail.log" procmail: Quota exceeded while writing
    "/home/web29p1/Maildir/tmp/1398761281.13529_1.www1" procmail: Quota
    exceeded while writing "/var/mail/web29p1"
**********************************************************************************
XXX.de ist die Internetadresse meines BEkannten
meine Homepage.de ist die Adresse meiner Homepage.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob ich hier was entsprechendes einstellen/freigeben kann, oder ob dies nur mein Bekannter beheben kann, da die Einstellung auf der Seite xxx.de nur gemacht werden kann?
Ich selbst habe auch versucht, die ganzen eMails auf eine andere eMail-Adresse umzuleiten, aber derzeit ohne Erfolg. 
Ich selbst habe die Zugangsdaten für die Pflege im Joomla, für den FTP-Zugang bzw. den eMail-Zugang in Parallel Confixx.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen - ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße 

Jutta


----------

